# does big als online ship internationally?



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Not sure, here is their email address:

[email protected]


----------



## Axelrodi202 (Jul 29, 2008)

I don't think so.


----------



## redza (Mar 5, 2008)

thanks


----------

